# help finding some components



## mastermachetier (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello I am putting together parts for a few pedals. There are a few i am having some issues finding parts for. I have listed them below and the associated pedal. I'd appreciate any help !



Tone Vendor5u, OC81DTwin Face20u, AC128SunFlowerNKT275TerrariumL78L054kliche miniGE, B100K Dual

I am open to alternatives


----------



## Snarl (Feb 10, 2021)

Hiya i got Most of my Kliche parts from here 








						16mm Dual Gang Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				



Use the pulldown u will see the B100k, Min order 3 tho so its $3.00
For the Ge i used 2 1N34A Min Order is 4 of them thats $4.00 saw in a post some 1 also used a D9K diode





						DIODES - Germanium - StompBoxParts
					






					stompboxparts.com


----------



## spi (Feb 10, 2021)

Use 4.7u for Tone Vendor.  22u for Twin face.

Germanium transistors can be found at smallbear elec.  The path of least resistance (to me, since I didn't have equipment to test germanium transistors) was to buy their matched sets, which they sell specifically for tonebenders and fuzz faces.  They probably won't be the same part numbers, but will work well in these fuzzes.  They're a bit pricer to buy matched because you're paying for them to sort and select them.  Alternately, If you know how to measure the gain and leakage you can buy a bunch of cheaper ones and select them yourself.


----------



## manfesto (Feb 10, 2021)

spi said:


> Use 4.7u for tone vender.  22u for Twin face.
> 
> Germanium transistors can be found at smallbear elec.  The path of least resistance (to me, since I didn't have equipment to test germanium transistors) was to buy matched sets (they sell them specifically for tonebenders and fuzz faces).  They probably won't be the same part numbers, but will work well in these fuzzes.  A little pricer to buy them matched because you're paying for them to sort and select them.  If you know what your doing you can buy a bunch of cheaper ones and select them yourself.


Smallbear’s been out of matched sets of germanium transistors for a while, anyone know what’s up?

(I’ve started buying bulk lots from overseas and testing and sorting them, and it’s *just* enough a pain that I can say Smallbear’s services are much appreciated)


----------



## spi (Feb 11, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Smallbear’s been out of matched sets of germanium transistors for a while, anyone know what’s up?


Oh, that's a bummer.  Maybe they got swamped.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 11, 2021)

I suspect that like everyone else, the Pandemic has upset their supply chain.


----------



## mastermachetier (Feb 11, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Smallbear’s been out of matched sets of germanium transistors for a while, anyone know what’s up?
> 
> (I’ve started buying bulk lots from overseas and testing and sorting them, and it’s *just* enough a pain that I can say Smallbear’s services are much appreciated)


Which transistors are you buying abroad and where  ?


----------



## manfesto (Feb 11, 2021)

mastermachetier said:


> Which transistors are you buying abroad and where  ?


Sure! I've been buying on eBay. I'm pretty sure at this point in history, most lots of germaniums have been picked over for the "good" ones, so I'm not trying to go broke buying the biggest lots, only spending a few bucks so I don't feel bad if I get a batch of duds.

from nati.99.electronics I've gotten two batches of MP20s, none were duds and all clocked in around 60-70 hFE with near-negligible leakage and I've spot-checked a few in circuits, sounded great. Wouldn't hesitate to buy from again, they've got *lots* of goodies.

from sp9tnm I've gotten a 10-pack each of ASY33S, ASY34S, and ASY37S (they accepted my $5 offer for each, so $12 shipped, $1.20 per transistor I was willing to swallow). No duds, but gains and leakages were *all* over the place; I was able to suss out a few Fuzz Face pairs between the lots, some of the ASY37s were decently leaky and had gains above 200 and worked well in Tone Benders. The rest are neither here nor there (didn't really fall in the "classic" ranges for RangeMasters, Fuzz Faces, or Benders, but still work and will always be worth trying out), but it's nice to have spares and alts to play around with.

I've bought 50 1T308Vs, about 1 in 4 were duds, the rest tested okay but some are really hissy once you get them in circuit. Won't link to the seller because I probably won't buy from them again.


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 11, 2021)

spi said:


> Oh, that's a bummer.  Maybe they got swamped.


I don't believe that it's an issue of stock. It's a labor-intensive process to match the transistors and provide the biasing resistors. Since everything is taking longer than normal right now, I believe they've suspended the service to help free up time for order fulfillment.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 11, 2021)

The take-aways from Manfesto's post are:

If you buy transistors on eBay,

1. Be prepared to test and sort them.
2. Expect to get a few duds.
3. Don't spend more than you wish to lose.

There are some decent deals out there, but there are also some shit parts.  The best deal I got on eBay was 100 2N1308s for about $2 each.  They were all legit. 8 of them were dead.  All the rest had gain over 150, some over 250.  Leakage varied considerably.


----------



## Wizardofwoz66 (Feb 11, 2021)

Can get the AC128s from Banzai and pick your hfe range too, that's where I got mine and they worked great


----------



## JE53303 (Jun 7, 2021)

Wizardofwoz66 said:


> Can get the AC128s from Banzai and pick your hfe range too, that's where I got mine and they worked great



Not sure if PedalPCB can confirm with a build on their end, but a couple of ppl on this forum have had problems with different AC128 Transistors biasing correctly on the Twin Face. Don't repeat my mistake and buy the wrong ones.


----------

